# Конкурс в г. Пшемысль



## anjey899 (21 Авг 2012)

Здравствуйте. Никто не в курсе, как найти в интернете сайт конкурса в г. Пшемысль (Польша). Кто знает, поделитесь, пожалуйста, ссылочкой. Спасибо.


----------



## Роман1986 (21 Авг 2012)

http://akordeon.org.pl


----------



## anjey899 (21 Авг 2012)

Роман1986, большое спасибо!


----------

